# Vintagekeeper / Nuvo 500



## gaudet (Aug 13, 2008)

Help guys and gals,

I got a craigslist bargain a few weeks ago. I picked up a Nuvo 500 cellar for $150. I recently reassembled this monster and the cooling unit isn't working. It was probably my fault for nor storing it in the proper position. Is there anything I can do to repair the damage I may have caused?

thanks

Mike


----------



## smurfe (Aug 14, 2008)

Are you sure it worked before you bought it? That is a heck of a buy on that item as those sell for $1600 and up. When you moved it or stored it did you lay the refrigeration unit on its side? I know when you move a fridge you don't want to lay them down. Keep them upright. For the price you paid it is definitely worth calling a repair person to take a look at it IMHO. If you don't want to I'll give you $25.00 for it and a bottle of wine to get it out of your way.





Great score though. I bought a 30 bottle wine fridge on Craig's List for $100 and though I got a heck of a deal. I have been lazy though here lately keeping up with it cause if I would of seen that set up you bought first, it would of been mine as I watch the N.O. page as well.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 14, 2008)

It was probably a combination of moving it then storing it wrong. I'll let you know about the $25... and a bottle of wine..............


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2008)

The cooling units on those should be nothing more than a standard peltier cooling system. Meaning if fan is blowing across the fins, it's working. They are designed to take temps down from about 15 to 20 below ambient with very little vibration.

Make sure the fins are not plugged with dust, and make sure the fans turn. Sometimes just a finger to get them started is all they need as they sometimes stick.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 14, 2008)

I called the manufacturer today. Found out that its the Tuscany Model 500. They estimated it to be about 6 years old. I plugged it in again this morning to see if it will actually cool. The unit should not have been damaged by storing it on its side. It looks like to replace the cooling unit will be in the $300 range. 

Smurfe, you must have really missed it cause the guy advertised it 4 times. He really needed it gone, I probably could have gotten it for $100. But he gave me the story about a baby on the way, needing the room, wife moving his office to the garage.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 14, 2008)

Dean said:


> The cooling units on those should be nothing more than a standard peltier cooling system. Meaning if fan is blowing across the fins, it's working. They are designed to take temps down from about 15 to 20 below ambient with very little vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the fins are not plugged with dust, and make sure the fans turn. Sometimes just a finger to get them started is all they need as they sometimes stick.



Opened up the case and cleaned out the dust from the cooling fins. Both fans are operational. The compressor seems to be running as well. I will post some pics later on today.

Dean,

How long should I let it run before giving up? I figured it should begin to cool immediately, but the first time I ran it, it actually brought the temps up 4 degrees


----------



## smurfe (Aug 14, 2008)

I haven't looked at Craig's List for a while. I always end up buying something I don't really need. I am a Craig's List junkie though. I have bought a ton of stuff of there


----------



## gaudet (Aug 16, 2008)

Three attempts to let it run, after 4 hours it goes into alarm stage. It just isn't cooling. I guess it could be low on refrigerant. I got a can of r134 in the garage, just no time to do it this weekend.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 16, 2008)

You have such a nice unit there.....

I would hesitate putting in R134 unless you are sure that is compatible.

Call the company ans ask about repairing it....It is probably worth having a repair man out...Unless the previous owner had gotten some 'bad news' about it.

Good luck!


----------



## gaudet (Aug 16, 2008)

This is from their website:


*TECHNICAL INFORMATION : *
All Vintage Keeper cooling units are designed for residential use, to maintain your collection at a default temperature of 57ºF. The temperature is setable within 52ºF to 64ºF range. All cooling units are charged with new, environmentally friendly " R134A refrigerants ".
*CABINET STYLE WINE CELLAR COOLING UNITS:*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="4%"></TD>
<TD width="96%">
<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="70%" align=left border=1>
<T>
<TR =texto>
<TD>Bottle Capacity</TD>
<TD>Width</TD>
<TD>Depth</TD>
<TD>Height</TD>
<TD>Power</TD>
<TD>Amps</TD>
<TD>Refrigerant R134A</TD></TR>
<TR =texto>
<TD>110</TD>
<TD>24.5"</TD>
<TD>18"</TD>
<TD>71"</TD>
<TD>115V</TD>
<TD>4.0A</TD>
<TD>6 oz.</TD></TR>
<TR =texto>
<TD>220</TD>
<TD>24.5"</TD>
<TD>26"</TD>
<TD>71"</TD>
<TD>115V</TD>
<TD>4.0A</TD>
<TD>6 oz.</TD></TR>
<TR =texto>
<TD>250</TD>
<TD>49.5"</TD>
<TD>18"</TD>
<TD>71"</TD>
<TD>115V</TD>
<TD>4.0A</TD>
<TD>6 oz.</TD></TR>
<TR =texto>
<TD>*500*</TD>
<TD>*49.5"*</TD>
<TD>*26"*</TD>
<TD>*71"*</TD>
<TD>*115V*</TD>
<TD>*4.0A*</TD>
<TD>*6 oz.*</TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Dean (Aug 17, 2008)

My unit must be much older as it does not use refrigerant in it, but a passive cooling system and no compressor. It can't hurt to give it a recharge at this point.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 17, 2008)

I can probably just bring it to a local HVAC to see about charging the system. They might be able to fix it inexpensively.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 24, 2009)

We need updates. Did you get it working? I just bought a used unit and it works well.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 24, 2009)

Rocky,

after looking at it in my computer room, it was just too colossal to keep. I never did get anyone to look at it. I put a craigslist ad and got rid of it. For free. I offered it to a couple of local brewers on this site, but neither needed it.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 24, 2009)

I hear you. It is big. I decided that I would put it in the garage if I had to it is still smaller than a real wine cellar. It is funny how if you need one it will cost $4,000 and when it is time to sell it you have to give it away.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I paid $150 for it. Could have been worse, poor guy I got it from paid $3200 delivered &amp; installed. Just wanted it gone. That was the way I felt after it loomed in my office space for a few months.


----------

